# sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r6 Error inserting it87

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

```
flammenflitzer linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep IT87

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m
```

```
/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko
```

 ist vorhanden.

```
flammenflitzer linux # lsmod | grep it87

flammenflitzer linux #
```

```
flammenflitzer linux # modprobe it87

FATAL: Error inserting it87 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/hwmon/it87.ko): Device or resource busy

flammenflitzer linux #
```

Mit 2.6.30-gentoo-r5 war das i.O.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

----------

## CampinoDesign

Mit dem 2.6.31 solltest du es mit asus_atk0110 und der Version 3.1.1 von lm_sensors probieren. 

Das config-file für lm_sensors musst du etwas anpassen, steht aber auch im emerge-log.

viele grüße,

lars

----------

## flammenflitzer

Möchte den Thread noch einmal aufwärmen.

```
flammenflitzer acpi # lsmod | grep asus_atk0110 

asus_atk0110            9591  0 

hwmon                   1629  4 acpi_power_meter,adt7475,coretemp,asus_atk0110
```

```
/usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
```

Ist das nicht das erforderliche Modul?

----------

## yseq

Schau mal, ob Dir das weiterhilft.

http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=119197

----------

